# books



## ladybug828 (May 16, 2011)

Anyone know any good books on marriages? We are currently in counseling, well he is and then i will be brought back in. I was seeing a MC for about 6 months before he knew and then he went with me and a few by himself and well I thought she helped me very well. On the other hand I felt this sense that he felt bombarded by women so i suggested we go see her college, which is male and well we had one meeting together and he has gone once so far by himself another appt coming this weekend. Problem is this are going on here at home and I am so frustrated that I can't talk to my H because he does not respond to my feelings. Communication is a huge issue here along with other issues. Its like he goes to these meetings and as soon as he leaves, its forgotten. I don't think he is doing this for me but so far its been over a year and still in the same boat. He will say or do things and doesn't think about my feelings and then later meets my wrath and apologizes. I am sick and tired of the apologizes, why can't he just think about what is going on, or for a better lack of words whats not going on here at home that needs to be addressed.

We have an issue and words are said and then he thinks hours later or a day later things are fine and tried to go about a normal day. So many things have not been resolved I am beginning to have hatred towards him.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Just curious how much time is spent discussing so many of the past hurts and issues? How much time is spent giving you/him advise on how to create a good marriage moving forward? 

The book called "His Needs, Her Needs" changed my view of marriage. I would highly recommend it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieBrown (May 10, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> Just curious how much time is spent discussing so many of the past hurts and issues? How much time is spent giving you/him advise on how to create a good marriage moving forward?
> 
> The book called "His Needs, Her Needs" changed my view of marriage. I would highly recommend it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

